# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vriendin heeft geen zin meer in seks na het klaarkomen.

## TROLLEBOL

Hallo iedereen,
Voordat ik begin wil ik voor alle duidelijkheid vertellen dat ik geen meisje ben maar een jongen. Maar ik heb wel een vraagje dat waarschijnlijk enkel vrouwen kunnen beantwoorden.

Ik heb een vriendinnetje van 16. En wij zijn seksueel actief.
Nu is het zo dat eenmaal zij is klaargekomen geen zin meer heeft in sex. Waardoor ik moet stoppen, soms zegt ze zelfs dat ze pijn heeft.
Hiervoor heb ik al vriendinnetjes gehad waar ik ook seks mee had en zij kwamen meerdere keren klaar zonder dat ze het beu waren of pijn kregen.
Ook is het zo dat eenmaal ik haar bij het voorspel doe klaarkomen ze geen zin meer heeft in het hoofdspel. En als ik er dan toch op aandring ( wat niet echt vaak gebeurt hoor ) en ze laat me dan binnen bij haar dan doet dit ook pijn.

Nu is mijn vraag hoe dat dit kan komen. Als ze geen zin meer heeft eenmaal ze is klaargekomen gewoon omdat dat haar persoonlijkheid is dan vind ik dat wel jammer, maar zeg ik er verder niets over en maak ik mij ook geen zorgen meer. Maar het feit dat ze zegt dat ze dan ook pijn heeft, maakt mij dan toch wel een beetje bezorgd.

Ps: Dit is helemaal niet om te stoefen, maar ik ben ook redelijk groot geschapen en vraag me af of dit er wat mee te maken kan hebben.



Alvast bedankt =)

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Trollebol,

Vaak is het zo dat het libido zakt wanneer een vrouw klaargekomen is, dit is niet zo bij iedereen, maar dat is denk ik wel zo bij je vriendin als ik zo lees hoe jij het beschrijft  :Wink: .

Wat je zou kunnen doen is het klaarkomen van je vriendin wat uitstellen, laat haar dan niet klaarkomen in het voorspel, maar tijdens het 'hoofdspel'. 

Als zij aangeeft pijn te hebben tijdens het vrijen kan dit idd aan de grootheid van de lul liggen, wat je kunt doen is glijmiddel gebruiken, waarschijnlijk is je vriendin dan niet nat genoeg, dit veroorzaakt de pijn.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gozer1987

Probeer inderdaad eerst dan bijvoorbeeld zelf te komen en daarna pas je vriendinnnetje  :Smile:  
en zorg wel voor een lang voorspel zonder klaar te komen, bouw het langzaam op zodat je vriendin genoeg tijd heeft om volledig opgewonden te raken.

Misschien is net stoppen voordat ze klaar komt wel een goede.
Dat je het dan zo doet dat het dán jou beurt is, om zo maar te zeggen.

----------

